# Aerator/Livewell pump problems



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

The only way I can get my aerator/baitwell pump to work is to get the boat moving (maybe 1/4 speed). Then, once it's been on for about a minute, it starts sounding like it's gonna burn up, no smoke, it justs makes an awful noise. Anybody have any idea why I have to put the boat in gear to get it to work. Is the pump too small and needs help to initially get the water into it? What do ya'll think?


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm no expert in the science of pumps but it sounds to me that your pump is losing its prime and when you turn your pump on and put your boatin gear that the boat moving is forcing water into your intake and priming the pump. Hope this helps.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Have someone install you a 3/4 inch fast water pickup and a new pump cartridge and you will be set for a long time.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

you might want to check your line and pump and make sure nothing got sucked up into it like a piece of seaweed or something.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Back flush the live well and pump system with your garden hose.



Remove the pump cartridge check for signs of melting in the pump cartridge housing. Verify the pump impeller spins freely. Turn on the livewell switch to verify pump operation.



Livewell pumps are not self priming.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, gonna do what has been recommended. If it doesn't work, I'll buy a new pump


----------

